# Want more EPDM commercial jobs but where do i find leads?



## Sisco (May 6, 2014)

Its simple need more work. Eager company looking for legitimate roof lead or willing to sub for right contractors. Love to work and Love the flat roof industry. the question is are you ready for me!


----------

